# My new kitten



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

This is Dylan aged 10 weeks. The flash isn't as bright as it seems as he is quite pale.

He is a silver tabby Maine **** and only 2 weeks til I go and pick him up  I can't wait!

I want another already  maine coons are addictive!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

What a cutie!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Adorable! Hehehe check out his big ears. He is gonna be one handsome cat!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

He's really cute!


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

So handsome!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Dylan is a darlin'!!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

How precious!!!!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Aww he is a very nice looking kitty cat.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

I suspect that the twinkle in his eye means you are in for a handful. I have seen that look and usually survived it, which is good. 

I believe you have a really handsome little one there.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Very cute baby!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a sweet kitten.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Awww he is so sweet!


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

So innocent looking!!! Be careful!

He's a beautiful kitten!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a pretty kitty, he looks so fluffy already :lol:


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

gimme!! he's so fuzzy!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

(extremely jealous) *drools*


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

He is an absolute babe isn't he! Younger pics of him are in the photos bit. He's so cute I wanna get another one already!


----------



## Kelly_ann (Aug 5, 2003)

Awwwwwwwww, what a cute sweet little kitten!!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I pick DYlan up on Friday!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!! You can guarentee that I'll put some more photos up here too 

Just because I know you like em all soooo much


----------

